# white spots on hog liver



## cj03ram (Sep 6, 2009)

so i trapped and killed a lil boar hog today. while cleaning it, i noticed it had alot of hard white spots on the liver, and heart. what is this and is the meat ok to consume?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 6, 2009)

Everything I'm finding says roundworms. 

According to slaughterhouse guidelines, more than 5 spots on the liver and it must be discarded. The heart can get infected as well but nodules/spots on the heart aren't as common as the liver. 

This is gonna sound stupid, but if you noticed the hog coughing, I would throw it all away.  

They pretty much can do the same thing to hogs that heartworms do to a dog. Cause pneumonia like symptoms and coughing and congestion. 

If the hog was to the point of coughing, I wouldn't take any chances.


----------



## CAL (Sep 6, 2009)

I wouldn't dare eat that sucker.No telling what all these wild hogs are infected with.Some things aren't nearly as noticeable as the spots.


----------



## ts3600 (Sep 7, 2009)

cj03ram said:


> so i trapped and killed a lil boar hog today. while cleaning it, i noticed it had alot of hard white spots on the liver, and heart. what is this and is the meat ok to consume?


Grew up raising hogs in Florida and was always told that it was worms.  Does not hurt that meat.


----------



## Ebo Walker (Sep 7, 2009)

As long as the hog was healthy looking it should be edible.   Cook it thoroughly and it will be fine.


----------



## gnarlyone (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spots..*

Over 1/2 of every hog i clean has the spots..it is almost considered "Normal".....side effect of worms...which every hog will have...if you wait for a perfect autopsy..you will be going hungry.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate finding stuff like that on game I kill. It makes me think of it while I eat it.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 8, 2009)

If you would just quarter them out rather than opening 'em up, you wouldn't notice all the weird stuff in their guts, just fine meat that needs cooking to 160 Farenheit internal temperature before consumption.


----------



## FishinMech (Sep 8, 2009)

its worms


----------

